# Four point tap blocks



## mkndevh@msn.com (Apr 15, 2019)

Hello. My provider preformed a post op pain mgmt *Bilateral Dual Tap Block* (four point guidance).  This is the first time I've seen this. I'm not sure how to bill ... thinking 64488?!!  Thoughts? TIA.


----------



## jkyles@decisionhealth.com (Apr 15, 2019)

mkndevh@msn.com said:


> Hello. My provider preformed a post op pain mgmt *Bilateral Dual Tap Block* (four point guidance).  This is the first time I've seen this. I'm not sure how to bill ... thinking 64488?!!  Thoughts? TIA.



Hi, I did find that terminology for TAP blocks. But of course you'll be guided by the documentation for the service and my have to use the unlisted code if it doesn't match up. You can consult CPT Changes 2015 or the CPT Assistant for June 2015 for more guidance on what the documentation may look like. Here's a plain-English description of the procedure if you don't have access to those sources: "the triangle of Petit is identified and a needle is inserted perpendicular to the skin, cephalad to the iliac crest, and near the midaxillary line. The needle is then advanced through the external and internal abdominal oblique muscles into the fascia above the transversus abdominis muscle. Local anesthetic is injected at measured intervals following aspiration to ensure that the needle is not within a blood vessel. The procedure is repeated on the opposite side in 64488 for bilateral injection."


----------



## mkndevh@msn.com (Apr 22, 2019)

Thank you!  This is very helpful!!


----------

